# Orange Beach tackle shop for live bait?



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna be staying in Orange Beach (Terry Cove) for a week and never been before. Where are a few good tackle shops to buy live bait. This time of year, what's typically available? Also, I ready a lot about Johnson Beach, Dixie Bar, 3 mile bridge, Wolf creek. etc. I realize they may be in the area, but are any particularly close to me? thx, SR


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

J&M tackle on canal rd!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mo Fishin (in front of Zeke's marina)
Top Gun (in Winn Dixie shopping center)


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

+1 on all of the above, Sam's is good for tackle too.


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Am I just looking at buying live shrimp or which places will have baitfish/eels, etc?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

J and M tackle was getting them(eels) as of last week. Terry Cove is one of my favorites for night light fishing. If you're bringing your boat, you might want to try the specks and redfish in the lights.


----------

